# AEP Ponds near Wills Creek



## TheWaterStalker (May 14, 2015)

Anybody else feel like you got punched in the gut and are butt hurt over the news that AEP is parceling off all the public land and selling it down around the Wills Creek Dam area? My family has been going down there bass/pan fishing and deer hunting since the 70's. I am shocked that this is becoming a reality. This includes a ton of ponds that we fish in every spring/fall.


----------



## Bluegillin' (Jan 28, 2009)

TheWaterStalker said:


> Anybody else feel like you got punched in the gut and are butt hurt over the news that AEP is parceling off all the public land and selling it down around the Wills Creek Dam area? My family has been going down there bass/pan fishing and deer hunting since the 70's. I am shocked that this is becoming a reality. This includes a ton of ponds that we fish in every spring/fall.


I heard that they were selling some farther south but had not heard anything around Wills Creek. When is that supposed to happen?


----------



## TheWaterStalker (May 14, 2015)

Bluegillin' said:


> I heard that they were selling some farther south but had not heard anything around Wills Creek. When is that supposed to happen?


I was fishing down there in early May and ran into a surveyor that told me this Spring/Summer would be it. Some of the roads that usually flood a few times in the spring at the bridges are even permanently blocked off with guard rails since everything is being surveyed to be sold. Some of the dirt roads have been regraded and brush hogged.


----------



## toothypike (Mar 27, 2009)

TheWaterStalker said:


> Anybody else feel like you got punched in the gut and are butt hurt over the news that AEP is parceling off all the public land and selling it down around the Wills Creek Dam area? My family has been going down there bass/pan fishing and deer hunting since the 70's. I am shocked that this is becoming a reality. This includes a ton of ponds that we fish in every spring/fall.


they auctioned the southeast part between parks road and 93 last year in august, one person bought all 2400 acres. we sold our land and cabin last august because of this. we could only afford 5 acres that touched public and would use the public land a lot. was told that the new owner was going to fence it all off and have private deer hunts. don't know if this is true not there to hear any new rumors.


----------



## Bluegillin' (Jan 28, 2009)

There was one pond that had some monster gills in it southwest of the bridge over Wills Creek. Hiked out there one winter to try it for ice fishing and they had drained the whole pond. Very sad. I have fished a few other ponds out there. I typically fish for gills and crappie but always catch some bass and an occasional catfish. I love to catch fish but the reality is that I love those places to get away from it all (Beautiful scenery, not fighting the crowds, etc.) If it all goes private it will be sad.


----------



## TheWaterStalker (May 14, 2015)

Bluegillin' said:


> There was one pond that had some monster gills in it southwest of the bridge over Wills Creek. Hiked out there one winter to try it for ice fishing and they had drained the whole pond. Very sad. I have fished a few other ponds out there. I typically fish for gills and crappie but always catch some bass and an occasional catfish. I love to catch fish but the reality is that I love those places to get away from it all (Beautiful scenery, not fighting the crowds, etc.) If it all goes private it will be sad.


We go to quite a few SE and SW of the spillway. Going to be a sad day for sure when these sales happen. I never thought I'd see the day where this would come. I already have envisioned the day my son would be old enough to get into those ponds with me! It's also where I learned to deer hunt on all that land down around the spillway and those haul roads. Many guys going to be without a spot now!


----------

